# Durham NC - CCA - Certificate of Conformation Assessment!



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

OOps - I meant to leave our club's website too...


www.Tarheelgrc.org


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

*CCA in Durham, NC*

Thanks Donna, I'll be there.

For more information about CCA:
Golden Retriever Club of America - CCA


----------

